# iPhone 3G Unlocking.



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Is unlocking iPhone 3G possible yet? Or, possible at all? As if i'm right your contract is activated in store so is it not possible to unlock?

TIA,

Gaz


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Gosh give them time mate, it was released all but 24 hours ago.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

You cannot get one (from the proper suppliers) without signing up to contract in store, or in my case, online on the O2 website.


----------



## fjs (May 12, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> Gosh give them time mate, it was released all but 24 hours ago.


The iPhone 2.0 software was jailbroken 24 hours before it was released.

You can jailbreak the phone. You can activate the phone yourself at home with iTunes 7.7.

You cannot currently buy an iPhone without a contract, so none of the above are relevant. The build cost of the phone is about 5 GBP less than the purchase price. Apple get a cut of the contract deal to make their profit.

China is full of entrepreneurs. I have bought Apple products with Chinese instruction sheets in the UK at a reduced price. I am sure phones will appear through a back route.

Hopefully no fake ones.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

im guessing Gaz is looking at one of the ebay or similar ones


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I just want an iPhone, that gives me internet and email anywhere. IE, the 3G option.

Gargh, why does it have to be so difficult lol.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

O2 PAYG, £5 bolt on.. sorted? 

I might be selling mine...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah, but its not coming out until like October on PAYG.

I think ill have to go with an old one. What is coverage for internets like on the old one? Is it edge or something? How fast/good is it?

Sorry for sounding completely thick.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Edge is ok at best, not so bad on here, until you try and load some pics.

It is fine for email though.

You can buy a 3G phone now (like mine), then just put a PAYG sim into it and it will work now...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> O2 PAYG, £5 bolt on.. sorted?
> 
> I might be selling mine...


you tell me now :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Edge is ok at best, not so bad on here, until you try and load some pics.
> 
> It is fine for email though.
> 
> You can buy a 3G phone now (like mine), then just put a PAYG sim into it and it will work now...


How do you do that? Aren't you tied into a contract?

BTW, what are you selling. 3g or non 3g?

Gaz


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I am selling a 3G probably - will decide tomorrow, you can have a look on Weds 

I am in a contract - I'd just use my sim in another phone (Nokia 8800 Arte)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I see. How much are you selling 3g for? I'm interested, lots.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Not sure yet - need to assess the market on eBay, then reduce accordingly


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

selling the 3g? your mad!!!!!

iv seen them go on ebay for over £650 today!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

there fetching big money at the moment


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Rollox. I can say goodbye to that then :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

wifes not liking her old version Gaz, so may sell it, in fact i already bought her a Sony from Mattieuk


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

i wouldnt sell mine for £700!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Problem is, the phone I want is £670!!

http://www.expansys.com/p.aspx?i=160077


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Problem is, the phone I want is £670!!
> 
> http://www.expansys.com/p.aspx?i=160077


wow, not cheap


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nope, there are Chinese versions on eBay for £280... but lots could go wrong there!


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

RussZS said:


> O2 PAYG, £5 bolt on.. sorted?
> 
> I might be selling mine...


Here Russ what's an iphone?........go on then say it 

Bryan


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Gonna have to go with old iPhone I think. I'm currently on 3 PAYG. Will my current sim work in an unlocked, iPhone? All internet, email and all functions working perfectly?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Your only a kid, this should suffice for now, surely?










All this wanting a new phone, when you get older is all you'll want to do is switch the bloody thing off.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I can get you a brand new 3G 8GB iphone (handset only) on vodafone for £371 http://www.vodafone.co.nz/iphone/8gb-black.jsp


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

Alex L said:


> I can get you a brand new 3G 8GB iphone (handset only) on vodafone for £371 http://www.vodafone.co.nz/iphone/8gb-black.jsp


more info please,


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Alex L said:


> I can get you a brand new 3G 8GB iphone (handset only) on vodafone for £371 http://www.vodafone.co.nz/iphone/8gb-black.jsp


Alex, you could be the hero of the day.

Will this work properly back here in UK?


----------



## rorton (Jun 29, 2006)

gaz, your 3 sim wont work in a none 3G iphone. 

3 network is only 3G and their sims just dont work in none 3G devices.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ahh, so it would work straight away in iPhone 3G? Without unlocking and stuff?


----------



## ianreeves (Jan 21, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Ahh, so it would work straight away in iPhone 3G? Without unlocking and stuff?


No would still need to be unlocked.

Here's a useful forum that may help, but I'd say unlocking on the new 3g is not close yet :wall:

http://www.modmyifone.com/forums/


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Gaz, do NOT buy an iphone off ebay or NZ or anywhere just yet.

The dev team, who are the expert hackers (and were nearly lynched by apple to work for them!) are working on one....they are currently taking donations to look at unlocking one which usually before a software hack means they take their development one (bought from donations) apart to learn how its setup. What we do know already is the battery is not soldered on, and can be replaced easily (hoorah) and there is scope to add a more powerful one.

BUT its not a safe unlock yet, and basebands and stuff need working out LONG before they start to say 'yes buy one and use this software to unlock'

I may not be an expert in software hacking, but I was right slap bang in the middle of the first ever unlock tool and I used mine as a testbed for the first Iphone and know exactly what process they are going through now......

WAIT!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Your only a kid, this should suffice for now, surely?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even better i found him this


----------

